# Insurance Rates & You



## ICWIG (Nov 7, 2001)

How much insurance do you guys pay, please post cost, age, and car. Trying to work out how much it will cost me!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi,
All the info you could ever want is under the old posts in this section. Search again selecting ‘from the beginning’ on the drop down and you will see all of the discussions that we have had. I see Mikes insurance was £4700 at one stage!
dave


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

*insurance*

Here goes, I didn't post on the old one so I'll put my recent one on.

quote obtained last week..

Direct line insurance (same as privellage.)

R33 GTR v-spec, 1996, up tp 20% power increase.

fully comp driver only, with legal and windscreen cover and protected no claims.

£1700 and change. (this includes an extra premium to pay monthly.)

NCD - full 9 years driving, 27 years old living in a mid rated crime zone with the car not garaged but parked off road.

HTH

Steve


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Here Goes.....

1993 R33 GTS 25T +10% power increase.

£1050 Fully Comp driver + spouse, 5yrs NCD, SP30 3pts, 31yrs Old, legal + windscreen cover + accident assitance, protected NCD

This is with AXA about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*insurance*

all you guys are going to the wrong place 
FULL COMP
1998 gtr v-spec 453 bhp 5 years ncd
£50 windscreen 
£250 EX

33 year old in aberdeen here is the best bit

£715 



keith


----------



## ICWIG (Nov 7, 2001)

*I guess Not*

So i guess a 21 year old will have no chance getting insured on a GTR then/ Damn insurance companies!


----------



## Phil (Sep 3, 2001)

Who was that with Keith????


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*insurance*

i cant remember will have to look 

but Aberdeen is not a high risk area
car theft is almost never.

keith


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Keith,
Is that a recent price ?
Does it stipulate a mileage limit ?

 should that not read 43 yrs ????


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

dont get cheeky jason about age
yes it has a limit of 5000 miles a year and i got it at that price last 
january.





no grey hairs on my head he he he he.

keith


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Who was it with Keith ???


----------

